# DTM Time Travel with Marco Wittmann and BMW Motorsport



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

In 2014, Marco Wittmann claimed his maiden title in DTM. It was also the first title for the BMW M4 DTM in its debut season. BMW continued a unique success story: Whenever it entered DTM with a new car, it won the title in its very first season: In 1984 with the BMW 635 CSi, in 1987 with the BMW M3 DTM, in 2012 with the BMW M3 DTM ***8211; as well as in 2014 with the BMW M4 DTM. At the end of last year, as a reward for his fantastic season, BMW Motorsport gave Wittmann the opportunity to get to know all the former winners at Monteblanco. He enjoyed the time travel very much.

https://youtu.be/ejTyhnX_zCs


----------

